# Mileage - to claim on income tax ?



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

If I work at location A, meaning I drive regularly from home to A, but sometimes it is required that I not drive company vehicles and use my personal vehicle to drive from A to random jobsites B, C, D and so forth (which aren't company buildings), am I able to claim that mileage from A to the sites and back? 

95% of the time I am to use a company vehicle when working.


----------



## BRS9 (Feb 22, 2011)

IIRC you can write off your vehicle only when used "for work" but not when used to get to work. So make of it what you will. 

Driving to and from work is not FOR work, but going to different sites with it is.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Doesn't your job let you expense mileage? If so, you can't use it on your taxes.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

The answer to you question is yes, but you need to ask your employer for a T2200 form and they need to fill it out stating you are required to use your personal vehicle for business travel that you are not compensated for. 

You can then write off a percentage of all auto costs but it might be a small amount if your personal mileage is substantial. You also need to keep a log of every day the vehicle is used for business purposes.

Again, you cannot include driving from home to work and back.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Doesn't your job let you expense mileage? If so, you can't use it on your taxes.


No, there is no 'claim' I can put in through work... only claim at tax season.



I have a record kept of each trip and the mileage. I am not talking about claiming mileage to and from my situated place of work, I'm talking about leaving my situated place of work to go to a 'site', to work, then return to my situated place of work and then to go home.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Jericho said:


> I have a record kept of each trip and the mileage. I am not talking about claiming mileage to and from my situated place of work, I'm talking about leaving my situated place of work to go to a 'site', to work, then return to my situated place of work and then to go home.


You would need a T2200 completed and signed by your employer, whether they pay you mileage or not. Otherwise, CRA will not allow any vehicle expenses for work purposes. You can download a T2200 from the CRA site.


----------

